# Other materials to make a slingshot



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

besides the classic wood and metal

what other materials are slingshots made out of?
i can only think of a few


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been intrigued by the prospects of making boardcuts out of thick and strong plastic cutting boards in the future, just my thoughts and input for now.

It's Norwegian Wood that has done them this way I believe?

Hope that helped you out a bit and sparked some ideas going forward, there should be a thread somewhere around here on them.

Cheers - John


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> I've been intrigued by the prospects of making boardcuts out of thick and strong plastic cutting boards in the future, just my thoughts and input for now.
> 
> It's Norwegian Wood that has done them this way I believe?
> 
> ...


i have been thinking of making one out of plastic as well
but im clueless as to how difficult or expensive it would be to make one


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bar maybe a couple in solid metal or metal-wood composites, all my slingshots are made of plastic of some sort.


Thick acrylic (Perspex)
Reconstituted wood (TREX)
Polycarbonate (Lexan)
Paper phenolic laminate (Micarta)
Linen phenolic laminate (Micarta)
Canvas phenolic laminate (Micarta)
G10
G11
Nylon
Teflon
PVC
Self-made cotton-polyester laminate (see my tutorial)
There are potentially many others too that I haven't tried. It seems the most popular ones that I am always asked for are G10 (for strength) or Acrylic (for beauty).

Besides wood, metal and plastic, there are many possibilities. Just be imaginative, but be sure to test the materials first.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Can someone do Titanium?

you know, strength and light weight and rarity/exclusivity.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Several years ago I was trying to work up an idea I had for making a needed product in another hobby. I ordered a small amount of plastic sheet from U. S. Plastics. They have a knowledge base that tells how to work with their products. A link to get you started if you are interested in cutting your own is:

http://www.usplastic.com/knowledgebase/search.aspx?search=cutting

After I proved I could make the product I was thinking of I decided that $750 for two 4 foot by 8 foot sheets of the plastic in the colors I wanted was more than I wanted to invest. I made one proof of concept set and stopped working on the idea.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's an excellent link; thanks!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Great link! You got me thinking, I am getting "board" with wood...lol


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have made a few from Lexan. The thickest I could find here was 1/2 inch and it was a cutoff. I was going to glue a couple of pieces together to make one an inch thick but never got around to it. It is easy to work with and tough as nails.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

antler


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

ice dude


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

everything is a slingshot these days. its all i think about.


----------



## CodyL (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone ever do any layups with carbon fiber or fiberglass? I don't know how an uberthin slingshot will handle but a sheet or 2 of unidirectional carbon as a top layer on a multiplex would look sweet and add a ton Of strength and you Could probably get away with less wood. I come from a downhill skateboarding background and those guys love there composites. I've seen 100% carbon boards with prepreg cfnt (carbon fiber nanotubes) that took sledgehammers and didn't dent. If you guys want some ideas lurk around the custom builder section of silverfishlongboarding.com. Fwiw they call multiplex plywood and edge laminated is known as v-lam.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

aluminum


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

wire coathangers


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Bamboo... Dollarstore cutting board converted to a PFS... low draw weight works fine.

I have a glued up bamboo+oak+bamboo blank that I plan on making into a full size frame.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## MikeyRoy (Jun 23, 2011)

Human bones!


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

how about layers of leather soaked in epoxy like the denim one's? it'l look like a shiney stacked leather knife handle only its a catty


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bootneck said:


> how about layers of leather soaked in epoxy like the denim one's? it'l look like a shiney stacked leather knife handle only its a catty


I like that! 
Flippinout has been using it in his beautiful wood laminates.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> how about layers of leather soaked in epoxy like the denim one's? it'l look like a shiney stacked leather knife handle only its a catty


I like that!
Flippinout has been using it in his beautiful wood laminates.
[/quote]

Would it be possible to sand it down after do you think? It might give a almost 'wood grain' like appearence.

Thank's for liking the idea, I'd love to see someone give it a try, if flippinout did you just know it'l look amazing if it works.


----------

